# Frenze Church..Norfolk.



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2015)

have not posted a redundant church for a while,so I thought I would post one seeing as I visited this one recently,and I do enjoy these church's..Frenze church was designed and built in the fourteenth century and stands on the estate of a hall.The church is built of stone and consists of a nave but no Chancel.Some of the benches date back to the fifteenth century and the Font is fourteenth century..the church is now under the churches conservation trust.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 26, 2015)

Amazing shots! I love the photo of the font


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you rubex


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 26, 2015)

Goodness me, I visit that church all the time! I didn't know it was derelict places material. Great shots.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2015)

I only post the redundant ones on here..thank you


----------



## smiler (Jul 26, 2015)

Something about old church's, I wonder where the pews went, Thanks Mikey


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice church. No pews but chairs with hymn book rests on the back. Someone must be looking after this church and maybe using it as there is very little dust and hymn numbers on the board.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 27, 2015)

What a lovely old place, great photos as always!


----------



## Dani1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

Beautiful set of photos as usual. I love these old churches and we're so lucky to have so many in Norfolk hey Mikey. You've been extremely busy since we first met at Plumstead. I really enjoy your threads, keep 'em coming. One day I'll be brave enough to post something too! Haha.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 27, 2015)

Dani1978 said:


> Beautiful set of photos as usual. I love these old churches and we're so lucky to have so many in Norfolk hey Mikey. You've been extremely busy since we first met at Plumstead. I really enjoy your threads, keep 'em coming. One day I'll be brave enough to post something too! Haha.



Thank you very much..I have come along way since that chance meeting with you at Plumstead hospital.that seems like a lifetime ago now.i hope you do post something soon


----------



## rockfordstone (Jul 27, 2015)

lovely little place  thanks


----------



## night crawler (Jul 27, 2015)

Very nice photo's. I've visited a few Church Conservation Trust ones round here.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 27, 2015)

Beautiful,peaceful church,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thepariah (Jul 27, 2015)

nice pics new potted plant growing


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 27, 2015)

great picsof a lovely church, will have to make a visit


----------

